# [RISOLTO]Il sistema non mi vede tutta la RAM...

## Slayer86

Ho un problema un pochino improvviso... nel senso che me ne sono accorto ieri sera dopo aver installato virtualbox, nel momento in cui dovevo assegnare la ram alla macchina virtuale mi sono accorto che il sistema vede solo 880mb anzichè 1024mb... insomma dove diavolo è finita la ram sparita?

Dunque questa installazione di gentoo è su da più di un anno e il problema è saltato fuori da poco (prima la ram c'era tutta...), da bios la ram è vista tutta, ed ho provato ad avvira il sistama togliendo a turno uno dei due banchi di memoria e tutte e 2 le volte il sistema vedeva 500mb...

Vi posto qui il risultato di:

```
dmesg | grep Memory 

[    0.000999] Memory: 900884k/917100k available (3885k kernel code, 15532k reserved, 2160k data, 328k init, 0k highmem)

```

effettivamente non vede tutta la ram...

Attualmente uso l'ultima stabile del kernel la 2.6.30-r6... pensando fosse un prob di kernel ho provato ad avviare il sistema con delle vecchie versioni ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso...

quindi aiuto!   :Shocked: Last edited by Slayer86 on Thu Sep 10, 2009 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Non vorrei sembrare antipatico, ma con una ricerchina nel forum te la saresti già risolta da solo la cosa.

Hint -> bisogna pastrocciare con menuconfig

----------

## Slayer86

Non risulti antipatico figurati... solo che io sinceramente un prob analogo non l'ho trovato... ho fatto un paio di ricerche con google pure... e tutti evidenziano problemi perchè in realtà dovevano attivare il supporto esteso alla memoria oppure perchè hanno schede grafiche con memoria condivisa...

e nessuno dei due è il mio caso... 

cmq potrei sbagliarmi e non aver visto i thread che dici tu...

proverò a pastrocchiare con menuconfig... ma sinceramente non so bene dove mettere le mani!

----------

## Slayer86

mmm... ho ricompilato il kernel con il supporto alla memoria fino a 4gb e ora il sistema mi vede 0.98GB di ram... bene ci siamo... è più o meno il valore che vedevo sempre... pensavo che non servisse attivare quel'opzione nel kernel se si stava sotto i 4gb...

vabbe chiedo scusa ci potevo arrivare senza chiedere aiuto   :Very Happy: 

Ciao a tutti e grazie

----------

## CarloJekko

vado un po OT, ma forse qualcuno mi può dare una dritta. Avevo 512 di RAM su un laptop. il kenrel li vedeva tutti (ovviamente) fino a due giorni fa. Ora ne vede solo 256. Al boot ne riconosce 256 ed anche il test della memoria. Ho invertito gli slot, nulla sempre 256. Sentii tempo fa che esisteva un applicazione che ravvivasse le RAM morte. è così davvero?

Grazie, ciao !

Intanto provo questo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/hardware-stability-p1.xml

----------

## xdarma

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ora ne vede solo 256. Al boot ne riconosce 256 ed anche il test della memoria. Ho invertito gli slot, nulla sempre 256. Sentii tempo fa che esisteva un applicazione che ravvivasse le RAM morte. è così davvero?
> 
> Grazie, ciao !

 

Magari provali uno alla volta per capire se uno dei due banchi è bacato o se è un socket della ram che non lo legge.

Prova a pulire i contatti dei banchi, alle volte la polvere fa brutti scherzi.

Per il "resuscitare" ram morte francamente non ci proverei nemmeno, non rischi corruzioni a catena?

Se hai "solo" delle aree "morte" (che dovresti trovare con memetest) puoi passare dei parametri al kernel in fase di boot in modo da evitarli, ma mi sembra sempre rischioso usare ram del genere.

In bocca al lupo  ;-)

----------

## mack1

@CarloJekko quello che cerchi è Badram:

http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/index.html

Mi dispiace ma non l'ho mai provato, non so darti informazioni precise  :Embarassed:  , solo che è una patch per il kernel.

Ll'ultima è per il 2.6.28....però ho visto che lo sviluppatore era partito con il kernel 2.2, se viene prodotta ancora deve funzionare egregiamente (IMHO  :Wink:  ).

Comunque se, dopo il post, ti vede solo 256 mb di ram credo che badram non possa aiutarti...... non fa altro che escludere gli indirizzi di memoria danneggiati dalla memoria complessiva utilizzabile dal sistema (più o meno come Xdarma ti suggeriva di fare)...... quindi ti può aiutare solo se piccole zone della ram non funzionano, non se un banco è "cotto" completamente.

Ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> @CarloJekko quello che cerchi è Badram:
> 
> http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/index.html
> 
> Mi dispiace ma non l'ho mai provato, non so darti informazioni precise  , solo che è una patch per il kernel.
> ...

 

Grazie mille a tutti. Ho provato ad escludere un memoria , ed indatti era proprio cotta.

----------

